# Crosshair IV Formula gelistet



## timee95 (11. April 2010)

Nachdem Asus bereits Anfang März auf der CeBit ihre neuen AM3 Highend Boards auf basis des 890FX Chipsatzes vorstellte, listen nun erste Shops das "Crosshair IV Formula". Shop Amandus.de listet das Board für 190€ und schreibt des weiteren, dass es ab dem 16.04. lieferbar sein wird. Auch der Schweizer Shop Nexxtdirect bietet es für 290CHf (ca 200€ ) an.

Für Tipps und Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar (ist meine erste User-News)


----------



## OpamitKruecke (11. April 2010)

Alternate hatte es auch gelistet, wurde aber wieder entfernt


----------



## ole88 (11. April 2010)

schade, ich hoffe es is besser als des IIIer und keine ram mimose


----------



## OpamitKruecke (12. April 2010)

Weiß man schon was das extreme kosten soll? 300?


----------



## -Philipp- (12. April 2010)

timee95 schrieb:


> ...listet nun der Shop Amandus.de das Board für 190€ und schreibt des weiteren, dass es ab dem 16.04. lieferbar sein wird. Auch der Schweizer Shop Nexxtdirect bietet es für 290CHf (ca 200€ ) an.


Alter... LESEN


----------



## Jan565 (12. April 2010)

-Philipp- schrieb:


> Alter... LESEN



Das sind die Preise von dem Crosshair IV Formula nicht die von dem Crosshair IV Extreme.


----------



## Dukex2 (12. April 2010)

Das erste geile Board in der Sparte AM3 (meine Meinung). Sehe es schon mit einem X6 und Schwarz-Roten Sleeves in meinem Gehäuse. 

Jetzt muss nur noch das Urlaubsgeld kommen


----------



## Badboy121 (12. April 2010)

Mix Computer hatte es vor einer Woche auch schon drinne, aber am nächsten Tag wurde es wieder rausgenommen


----------



## Rolk (12. April 2010)

Es tut sich was am Mainboardmarkt. 

AMD - Sockel AM3 Mainboards, Mainboard-Chipsatz: AMD 880G (RS880) u. w.


----------



## Mr.Korky (13. April 2010)

16.4 währe geil jetzt nur noch ddr 3 und mein crossfire hat wieder volle lanes mit dem araidkontroler!!
endlich mal wieder full speed an der hardware wie zu 939zeiten


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2010)

Das Formula ist schon nett, aber ich warte lieber auf das Extreme. 
Wenn das Formula um 200€ kostet, wird das Extreme sicher bei 240-250€ liegen.


----------



## Potman (13. April 2010)

Blöde Frage:
Was wird beim Extreme anders als beim Formula? (das is mir irgendwie entgangen)


----------



## 0Martin21 (13. April 2010)

kostet mehr!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2010)

Es wird noch sinnloser sein.


----------



## Mr.Korky (14. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es wird noch sinnloser sein.



ja vielleicht wird der SB Lancontroller benutzt  und man hatt dan noch en lane mehr und kann 

16x 16x 4x 4x oder 16x 16x 8x laufen lassen wen kein 

usb3.o onboard is und fx sound (karte is eh besser)

geill währs !!!


----------



## Potman (14. April 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> kostet mehr!





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es wird noch sinnloser sein.



Danke für eure hochqualifizierten Antworten!


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. April 2010)

was soll den anders sein? mehr OC-Einstellungen im Bios, mehr Stromanschlüße, mehr PCIe-Steckplätze und alle in 16x?


----------



## timee95 (14. April 2010)

Beim Extreme soll eine andere Spannungsversorgung für die CPU drauf sein und ein flacherer Kühler sowie ein Haufen OC gedöns.
mehr dazu hier


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2010)

Das Bios des Extreme ist noch feiner. Mehr Lanes gibts nicht, ist ja der gleiche Chipsatz.
Es sieht noch eine Nummer schärfer aus, das wars dann auch schon.
Ist wie mit dem Rampage 3 Extreme. Niemand brauchs, aber alle wollen eins.


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. April 2010)

lecker das Extrem könnte mir auch gefallen als Neulig auf dem Gebiet des OCs.


----------



## timee95 (14. April 2010)

Ob man den Unterschied merkt ist die Frage.
Ich halte die hälfte der fatures des Extreme für "nicht notwendig" muss aber gestehen dass es schon was hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2010)

Da heißt es wohl die ersten Tests abzuwarten und schauen, was die zeigen. Erst dann weiß man, ob sich das Extreme überhaupt lohnt (und vor allem für wen).


----------



## timee95 (15. April 2010)

Sicher nicht fur den Geldbeutel
Ich find ja dass das Formula eh besser aussieht und wie gesagt, auf des bisschen mehr OC zeug kann ich verzichten.


----------



## Dukex2 (24. April 2010)

Scheint bei verschiedenen Händlern auch schon auf Lager zu sein.
Klickst du hier


----------



## zcei (24. April 2010)

Naja wie kann es denn schon auf Lager sein, wenn Asus das noch nicht mal auf der HP hat und Der 890FX Chipsatz erst Ende des Monats vorgestellt wird.
Hab ich da jetzt was verpasst? 

MfG zcei


----------



## Dukex2 (24. April 2010)

Naja die X6 von AMD sind auch schon auf Lager obwohl noch nicht öffentlich dazu angekündigt.

Dazu kann man das schon denke ich glauben da es sich nicht nur um einen Händler handelt der es als Lagerware deklariert.


----------



## Maexwell (26. April 2010)

laut medien kann das mainboard kein sli unterstützen. heißt das ich kann nochnichtmal eine nvidia karte draufstecken. sorry kenn mich da nicht so aus^^


----------



## ole88 (26. April 2010)

das isn crossfire board und keine hydra, ja es geht kein sli darauf^^


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2010)

Maexwell schrieb:


> laut medien kann das mainboard kein sli unterstützen. heißt das ich kann nochnichtmal eine nvidia karte draufstecken. sorry kenn mich da nicht so aus^^


Du kannst auf jedes Board mit Mechanischem x16-Slot ne Nvidia-Karte draufstecken .


----------



## 0Martin21 (26. April 2010)

^^nur bringen dann zwei Karten nichts außer man will nur Falten.


----------



## Maexwell (26. April 2010)

hat das mainmboard heute bei mindfactory bestellt


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. April 2010)

Hier die offizielle Vorstellung der neuen Boards

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

Leider noch nichts vom Extreme-,-....

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## N1lle (26. April 2010)

Warten auf das Extreme, hmpf hoffe des wird in Zusammenspiel mit nem 955er gute ergebnisse liefern -.-


----------



## Potman (27. April 2010)

Endlich is das CIVF da!!!!!!  konnts kaum erwarten  bin schon am überlegen wann ich bestelle. Muss nur noch gescheiten RAM finden.


----------

